# 'Coat Colours of Mice' by Willys K Silvers



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey all,

Was browsing round the internet and found 'The Coat Colours of Mice' by Willys K Silvers in it's entirety online here: http://www.informatics.jax.org/wksilvers/index.shtml. It's a fascinating and incredibly useful read, although be warned; the genetics are a bit hard-core.

Here's the contents list:

Chapter 1: Introduction
I. The Coat of the Mouse and Its Development

Chapter 2: The Agouti and Extension Series of Alleles, Umbrous, and Sable
I. The Agouti Locus
II. The Extension Series of Alleles
III. "Umbrous" and Sable Determinants

Chapter 3: The b-Locus and c (Albino) Series of Alleles
I. The b-Locus
II. The c (Albino) Series of Alleles

Chapter 4: Dilute and Leaden, the p-Locus, Ruby-Eye, and Ruby-Eye-2
I. Dilute (d) and Leaden (ln)
II. The p-Locus (Pink-Eyed Dilution)
III. Ruby-Eye (ru)
IV. Ruby-Eye-2 (ru-2)

Chapter 5: Grey-Lethal, Grizzled, Mocha, Pallid, Muted, Misty, and Pearl
I. Grey-Lethal (gl)
II. Grizzled (gr)
III. Mocha (mh)
IV. Pallid (pa)
V. Muted (mu)
VI. Misty (m)
VII. Pearl (pe)

Chapter 6: Beige, Silver, Greying with Age, and Other Determinants
I. Beige (bg)
II. Silver (si)
III. Greying with Age (Ga)
IV. Other Determinants

Chapter 7: The Pigment Patterns of Allophenic Mice and Their Significance
I. The Standard Pattern
II. Modified Patterns
III. Inception of Gene Activity
IV. Expression of Albinism and Occurrence of Bicolored Hairs
V. Hair Follicle Clones
VI. Expression of Allophenic Patterns in Single Genotype Mice
VII. Allophenic Patterns and the Etiology of White Spotting

Chapter 8: X-Linked Determinants
I. X-Chromosome Inactivation and the Allophenic Model
II. The Mottled Locus
III. Yellow Mottling (Ym) and Pewter (Pew)

Chapter 9: White Spotting: Piebald, Lethal Spotting, and Belted
I. Introduction
II. Piebald Alleles
III. Lethal Spotting (ls)
IV. Belted

Chapter 10: Dominant Spotting, Patch, and Rump-White
I. Dominant Spotting (W-Locus)
II. Patch (Ph) and Rump-White (Rw)

Chapter 11: Steel, Flexed-Tailed, Splotch, and Varitint-Waddler
I. Steel (Sl)
II. Flex-Tailed (f)
III. Splotch (Sp) and Delayed Splotch (Spd)
IV. Varitint-Waddler (Va) and Varitint-Waddler-J (Vaj)

Chapter 12: Microphthalmia and Other Considerations
I. Microphthalmia Locus
II. Other Determinants Associated with White Spotting
III. Influence of Some Coat-Color Determinants on White Spotting
IV. Mutation Rates

Hope this is of interest to someone!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've found some more interesting online books on the Jackson Laboratory wesbite, so I'll post links to them as well:

The Anatomy of the Laboratory Mouse by Margaret J. Cook
http://www.informatics.jax.org/cookbook/chapters/contents2.shtml

Biology of the Laboratory Mouse by the staff of the Jackson Laboratory
http://www.informatics.jax.org/greenbook/

Mouse Genetics: Concepts and Applications by Lee M. Silver 
http://www.informatics.jax.org/silverbook/

Origins of Inbred Mice (Edited by Herbert C. Morse III)
http://www.informatics.jax.org/morsebook/

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I will have much fun reading these, thank you Sarah! I find colour genetics fasinating!!

Looks like the first one needs translating from 'Lab' to 'Fancier' though! *laughs*

Willow xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow a fantastic resource, thank you for finding and posting the links.


----------

